
Google announces the Pixel 4 will have FaceID, radar-powered gestures - symisc_devel
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/07/google-announces-the-pixel-4-will-have-faceid-radar-powered-gestures/
======
pizza
Soli finally re-emerges! Interesting addition to a smartphone, makes a lot of
sense imo. Also can't wait to hear the endless complaints of apps requesting
Soli sensor API access to allow user fingerprinting, etc. ;)

